# Upgrading my RXV1400?



## ADVJake (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have a Yamaha RXV1400 i've had from new for about 6 years, and its served me well. But its shortcomings are becoming evident where i see i now require HDMI.

Is there an A/V thats got the same grunt if not better, thats smaller & lighter, and has HDMI & the same features?

I'm using the same speakers & sub i bought with it too, and may want to upgrade those in the future as well.

Thanks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to HTS. :wave:

There are a whole slew of offerings from several different manufacturers. Do you have a preference? Yamaha? What are the features, outside of HDMI, that you really need in your new unit? Is it primarily used for music or home theater? Is your speaker setup 7.1 then? Are you thinking of going to a 7.2?

Sorry for all of the questions but your answers will help us to determine what would be the best fit for your needs. :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Smaller and lighter while keeping the same power output might be a tough task. Yamaha's new Avantage Line is quite nice and the A3000 in that line has gotten stellar Reviews. What is the maximum amount you feel comfortable spending?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

I sold my rx v1400 about a year ago, so I could take advantage of hd audio via hdmi. Be prepared to spend some money, to actually "upgrade" from the 1400 as it is truly an amazing receiver. First I got a denon 2308ci, and was disappointed to say the least, I now have an onkyo 806, and still wish I would have kept my 1400. I am not saying that the 1400 is the worlds best receiver, I am just saying you really gotta spend some coin to get something that truly will out perform it. I see what you mean about the size as the 1400 is obnoxiously huge, but Jungle Jack is right smaller and lighter usually going to mean less power. What is your budget?


----------



## ADVJake (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replys.
My budget is probably less than $500-600 USD

It is a great receiver. I dont want to get rid of it but i really want to make my home theater setup more simplified, cable wise, and run everything through the TV via HDMI. 
At this stage if i have to spend alot more to get something on the same level as the 1400 with HDMI, i'd probably just go for a universal remote or something.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I had a great Link for you, but just realized you are in Australia. With your budget and the fact that AV Components cost more in OZ makes me think the new Onkyo TX-NR609 would be a great choice.

The 609 adds Marvell Qdeo Processing which is one of the best Video Processors on the Market and has been used on AVR's costing as much as 6000 Dollars (Pioneer Susano). Also, new for the 609, is Network Connectivity for Internet Radio, Firmware Updates, Streaming Music from your PC and more. Also, the 609 is THX Select2 Plus Certified. That combination is usually seen in AVR's costing twice as much as the 609. Features wise, it is in a category of itself.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

